# Toro 1028 Powershift - what year



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

I just acquired a 1028 Powershift c/w cab for $100. The transmission/shifter is stuck. The model # is 38555 and serial # is 8900691. How do I find out what year it is?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Scroll down to the model number in this list: 

Toro Snowblower Parts | Great Selection | Great Prices | eReplacementParts.com


----------



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## cainsriver (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you tdipaul and jtclays!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It would be a 1997-2004 model year. *


----------

